# Nothing Done Yet!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well this is how it happens......how we find ourselves a month away from halloween & wonder why we are not done. We have all these great intentions & try very hard to schedule working on our halloween projects around our hectic everyday schedules, but then the best of plans can get blown to hell!

One week has gone by & I have been so busy with candy orders that the only halloweeny things I'm getting done is in the few moments I get when I'm taking a break waiting on kettles of chocolate to temper & I sit down here & pluck on the keyboard.

That my friends does not get projects completed even tho it keeps you in the frame of mind. Projects just don't get done "In the Frame of Mind".

I have to start working on candy for next week & this weekend Jerry promised to finish the arch for the cemetery pilliars. I think I break out in a sweat everytime I look at that countdown on our main page. Not sure if I'm nervous over the days left or its menapause! 

OK I vow to get something squeezed in & worked on...notice I said worked on....not completed....this weekend. Everytime I tell Jerry we are gonna use the garage for halloween, he breaks out in uncontrollable laughter!! Sweet...huh?

I just want to mention I am sad cause my halloween ebay stuff finally arrived yesterday & the punchbowl & ladle were just cracked all apart. Something very heavy fell on top of this box in transport & just crushed this stuff. Amazing that the lanturn did not get broke or any of the cups or platter. I bought from a very good ebayer who refunded my money right away. The costume is great.She also sent me some extra items, 2 little skull candles...very neat.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

You know what Muffy i was thinking of the same thing at the beginning of the day when everybody for the bathroom anf kitchen and windows reno called to tell us the date they want to come start . I have to put away my fences that i started to keep the garage clean so they can use it for furniture storage ect so i will have to use my vacation days to try to do some of my project. But i so know what you mean by in the frame of mind . 
So sorry about the ebay stuff broken if you are like me even if they refunded you you don't have the thing you choose. 
Good luck with all your candy next week !
Take care !


----------

